#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  討論區版本升級, 並改善簡體字顯示...

## 狼王白牙

發佈日期: 2005-07-24

*[*]討論區版本由 2.0.13 升級為 2.0.17*
由於連跳4個版本且有變動到資料庫格式, 若瀏覽時有問題, 請利用本版或短訊息回報。

*[*]解決了特殊字元不能當結尾的問題*
之前某些特殊字元因為繁體中文Big5編碼的缺失, 導致某些字元不能當結尾, 例如
*許. 功. 蓋. 豹*...等, 現在這個問題已經修正, 如果您之前因為這個問題,
無法註冊到想要的會員名稱, 現在接受*申請改變會員名稱*。

*[*]解決了部份簡體字在標題會產生亂碼問題*
有些簡體字在繁體使用者眼中看起來會像 *#;amp047* 之類, 現在做了初步修正...

----------

